# The Shadow Keeper: Party Game for a Scary Halloween



## Pirgos Arcana (Oct 12, 2016)

I would like to introduce a game created for Halloween or any horror night: *The Shadow Keeper*.






​
The Shadow Keeper mixes elements from different games as the live role-playing games, scavenger hunts, scavenger hunt or storytelling. The game is Intended for a wide audience, from young teenagers to adults. It's perfect for an adult party or a sleepover, because it combines a bit of humor with terrifying challenges.

It is available in pdf format on Itch.io. Please, search "The Shadow Keeper" on Itch.io, right now HF not let me put links (no registration required).

I think Halloween Forum is the ideal place to show this game that launched 4 years ago and have been improving it since place. I would be happy to read your comments and opinions. I must warn you that my English is limited, but I'll answer as best I can.

Thanks for your time.


----------

